# VMWare-Player Installationsproblem



## sailor (27 August 2011)

Servus,
nach langen Zureden greife ich jetzt auch mal virtuelle Maschinen an.
Und hab auch gleich das erste Problem:
Bei der Installation des neuesten VM-Ware- Players erscheint ein graues Fenster, und das war's dann auch schon.
Kennt wer das Problem?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## sailor (27 August 2011)

Hat sich erledigt. Registry-Fehler.
Siehe Google: Dienste mit Active-X.


----------

